# Moving as a couple; with one working



## matt_surfs (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have been reading this forum for quite a while and wanted to ask a general question as it is something that I am struggling to get my head around. Any advice, or thoughts, would be greatly appreciated!

My partner and I are looking at moving to Thailand (obviously...), and we are trying to work out what visa I should be applying for. Hannah will be on a teaching visa when we move (I assume that this is the same for all teachers, e.g. TEFL and International School? Hannah will be teaching through an IS). I will not have a job to go to, but am undertaking a CELTA to help me find work once we are out there.

Money will not be an issue at the start thankfully, but I am unsure what I can do to get a visa that will give us some level of security and allow us to stay together? Obviously Hannah can have a visa that is as guaranteed as any visa in Thailand is, but the best I can work out for me is a tourist one - and as far as I can tell that will not let me look for work (some sites suggesting it is even against the law to find a job and then apply for a work permit whilst in the country!).

Anyone in a similar situation, or who has some thoughts on this? We are not married, although we are planning to get married and would consider moving this forward to before we travel if this makes things more secure (I know that in some other countries we considered first this solved all our problems as I could travel as a dependent spouse and then look for work freely).

Thanks again in advance for any guidance!

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Royal Thai Embassy London*



matt_surfs said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for quite a while and wanted to ask a general question as it is something that I am struggling to get my head around. Any advice, or thoughts, would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Matt: Your situation is not unique and I am sure you will receive some advice from expats who match your specific situation. 

I am from the USA. Therefore I deal with a different Thai Embassy. However, I have always found the Thai Embassy staff in New York City very helpful. I would suggest you visit the Royal Thai Embassy in London, Royal Thai Embassy, London, United Kingdom | ???????????????????? ? ?????????? and request specific advice from them regarding your situation. 

Getting specific advice from the Thai Embassy will, if nothing else, validate the advice you receive.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Matt. I am not a teacher but I'll try to offer some useful advice.
1. Never heard of a "teaching visa". Suggest you find out what this really is as you may need to apply for the same thing. Google on 'Thai Ministry of Foreign Affairs' and you should find a list of visa types. Generally if you are coming to a job then you would enter on a Non-Immigrant 'B' visa and apply for the work permit on this basis.
2. As far as I can see you can probably only enter on a tourist visa (requiring a ticket out of the country). And no, you can't apply for a work permit based on a tourist visa. You would have to leave the country and apply for suitable visa + work permit and then re-enter
3. I would suggest that your best option is to complete your ESL qualification before moving to Thailand and apply for jobs before you get here ... and enter with all the correct paperwork


----------

